# Agua amarga camper park.



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Feb 12, 2020)

After 4 weeks wilding pulled in to a lovely posh aire style camp site .
Lovely village ..at 12 euros night


----------



## groyne (Feb 12, 2020)

Are you going back the way you came?


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Feb 12, 2020)

No we are heading around Spain/ Portugal clockwise .And you


----------



## groyne (Feb 12, 2020)

Same, it looks like we've overtaken you, we're in Malaga now.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Feb 12, 2020)

We will missing out Malaga and all the big resort.my sit nag like the villages not big places.


----------



## groyne (Feb 12, 2020)

We're actually about 5 miles from the centre in a carpark with about 20 other vans. It was easy to get to, as carparks go, it's quite nice.
Mrs G wants to Marbella tomorrow.


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 12, 2020)

groyne said:


> We're actually about 5 miles from the centre in a carpark with about 20 other vans. It was easy to get to, as carparks go, it's quite nice.
> Mrs G wants to Marbella tomorrow.


I'm making for that area tomorrow.  Give me a clue for your location


----------



## groyne (Feb 12, 2020)

N36.71308 W4.33918 

It's about 8K from the centre (we walked once).  Get the 160 bus over the foot bridge, you can't miss it, near the petrol station. Costs 1.55 Euros each way. It's quite a busy car park, but if you get here by 11:30am you can have our space.


----------

